# [SOLVED!!] windows wont start



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hiya 
IM RUNNING WINDOW 95 OR TRYING TO AFTER UNSUCCESFULLY TRYING TO DELETE A PROG CALLED INCREDIMAIL I WAS FACED WITH THIS SCREEN 
MICROSOFT WINDOWS 95 START UP MENU AND IT IS SAYING THE FOLLOWING FILES ARE MISSING OR CORRUPTED
C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
C:WINDOWS\DBLBUFF\.SYS
C:WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS TYPE IN THE NAME OF THE COMMAND INTERPRETER(EG C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM WELL IVE TRIED THAT AND NOTHING HAPPENS IN FACT NO MATTER WHAT I DO NOTHING HAPPENS I HAVE TRIED A BOOT DISK ,A WINDOWS ORIGINAL BOOT DISK AND A WINDOWS CD ROM BOOT DISK AND NOTHING SEEMS TO DO ANYTHING IT JUST KEEPS BLINKING AT ME ASKING FOR THIS BLESSED COMMAND INTERPRETER.i ALSO HAVE THE ORIGINAL WINDOWS95 CD ROM THAT CAME WITH THE PC WHEN I BOUGHT IT PLEASE SAY YOU CAN HELP IM LOST THANKS IN ANTICIPATION BOB


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Bob, welcome to TSG....can we lower the caps, please? Easier to read.....

With the boot disk in the drive....what happens if you type:

a:\command.com
and press enter?

can you get to a c: prompt?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks so much for the speedy reply to my plea for help I did what acacandy said and I got life from the floppy at last and at the moment Im getting c:\> but nothing else and its flashing it also says microsoft(r)windows95 (c)copyright Im now hoping for a little bit more magic from you thanks for giving me hope Bob


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, try this:

a:
and hit enter
that should take you back to the floppy drive.....

now type:

sys c:
and hit enter

If it cries about overwriting files with a different version, stop right there, say no, and post back.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well Ive just tried that exactly as you said and all its coming back with is bad command or file name so over to you again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Alrighty, in your attempt to delete whatever program you deleted, you must have played havoc with windows.

I think the best option is a re-install.....

Do you have your windows 95 installation cd handy? And with your bootable floppy disk, do you have an option for cdrom support? or do you have windows 95 on floppies?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

ok then here we go Im have 7 different options oin the screen
1 Normal
2 Logged(\BOOTLOG.TXT)
3 safe mode
4 safe mode with network support
5 step by step
6 command prompt only
7 safe mose command prompt only
no real mention of cd roms however I do have available the original windows 95 disc plus a windows 95 boot disk which it says will erase and replace windows 95 (tis latter being a floppy of course)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's do this:

Go here and download a windows 98 bootable floppy disk (don't worry about it being windows 98, we need that for cdrom support):

http://www.drd.dyndns.org/index2.html

Get the WinImage, save it to your desktop, double click on it, you'll be prompted to insert a blank floppy disk....all necessary files will be transferred....now you will boot the computer with this, choose cdrom support.....if your cdrom is now Drive D, it will be moved ahead one letter to Drive E....

Put your windows 95 disc in the cdrom

and type:

E:

and hit enter

now type setup
and hit enter.....
Windows should start to reinstall.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well Im not having very much luck with this at the moment Ive downloaded 3 different ones from the site that I thought were the right ones but not one of them has worked unfortunately the most I get from the floppy drive is just one click and so something is not right and have tried it in safe mode and normal its quite a puzzler this one back to you oh wise one ...Bob


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you still able to use your other boot floppy with the same results as you were getting before?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

yes nothings changed there


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On the other boot disk, you did download the windows 98 bootable floppy WinImage file, correct? Then you saved it to your desktop, double clicked on it.....you can not just save it to a floppy, it has to be expanded first......follow my instructions EXACTLY......

But I have one more idea to try, if this doesn't work, then let's revert back to plan A on the re-install....

Get to a c: prompt like you did before.

1. Change to the WINDOWS directory by typing the following: 

cd\windows
and hit enter

2. Rename the SETVER.EXE file by typing the following: 

ren setver.exe setver.old 
(notice the space after the 'n' and after .exe)
and hit enter

3. Remove the Windows 95 Startup disk from drive A, then shut down and restart the system. 

What happens?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, another question, I forgot to ask, but I'm assuming that you've tried to start in safe mode, and windows will not start this way either???


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

have done as requested and when I typed in cd/windows it came back with invalid directory.On number 2 ren setver.exe setver.old it came back with file not found and so it looks like as you said back to plan A just one thing when you say save it to your desktop how exactly do you mean,as it saves it to a my documents the way I did it apologies about this but have never saved to desktop before so please dont give up on me just yet ....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

And in answer to your safe mode question yes im in safe mode all the time cant really get anywhere else I did send a list of the options I had available earlier ....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

EDIT EDIT EDIT

Ok, HOLD ON.....I saw the list of your choices.....I just didn't think you could get into safemode....so Windows IS STARTING in safemode??????

EDIT EDIT EDIT


Did you type 

cd\windows

not cd/windows....

there is a difference....

If you installed windows to a different directory.....maybe win95?

At the C: prompt, can you type
dir
and press enter.....do you get a listing of files and directories? Is windows one of them?


Saving the file to My Documents is ok....but what did you do with it afterwards? How did you get it to the floppy disk? You can't just drag it over to the floppy drive......it must be double clicked on to execute......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where are you? 

If you can boot into safe mode.....STOP trying to do anything else....there are other troubleshooting methods......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well that dir entry certainly moved something I got a list of 144 files and 42 dir(s) but they came down the screen so fast I never saw what they said I never saw anything like words its all numbers ,and the way I got that dowload onto floppy was by clicking on file and using the send to option to the floppy and it seemed as if it was doing the job got all the right noises from the floppy drive


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

If you mean where am I now Im in the West midlands region of the UK


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Forget about the other bootable floppy for right now....and by the way, you can't 'send to'.....all you've done is to copy the downloaded file to the floppy disk, you have not finished creating the bootable floppy....but anyways, put that on HOLD now......

Since you can get into safe mode, I want you to try booting up doing a step by step......

First boot, do it this way.....

Load DriveSpace Driver?	(Y)es 
Process the system registry?	(Y)es 
Create a startup log file (Bootlog.txt)?	(Y)es 
Process your startup device drivers (Config.sys)? (N)o 
Device=<path>\Himem.sys?	(Y)es 
Device=<path>\Ifshlp.sys? (Y)es 
Device=<path>\Dblbuff.sys? (Y)es 
Device=<path>\Setver.exe? (Y)es 
Process your startup command file (Autoexec.bat)? (N)o 
Load the Windows graphical user interface? (Y)es 
Load all Windows Drivers? (N)o

Report Back......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well did what I could there was no mention of Load Drive Space driver or Process System Reg or Dblbuff but suceeded with all the others and was doing ok till it asked for WIN and when I typed in Y it said cannot find win.com so cannot continue loading windows over to you once more .......


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm puzzled by what you are describing. Just to verify that you are in fact in safe mode -- does the computer boot though to your desktop and are you able to access the start menu and run programs in safe mode?

Or are you simply ending up at the Boot Menu, with safe mode highlighted?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hiya 
Iam in the second of the two questions in safe mode with safe mode highlighted no way of running anything at all at the moment there is no desktop.All I have is that 7 option menu I described earlier...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Your best bet may be to concentrate on trying to do a reinstall, but I don't understand why you are unable to get to an a:\> prompt with cd-rom support with a boot floppy.

Do you know how to access the BIOS to check if the floppy drive is listed first in the boot order? The first screen you see during bootup should tell you what key to press; often it is DEL, or with compaq's, f10.

If you cannot get a startup floppy to work, try this:

Choose the command prompt or safe mode command prompt option from the boot menu. From the c:\> prompt enter:

dir setup.exe /s

Does it find a setup.exe file in c:\windows\options\cabs?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I did exactly as you asked in both headings and it came back with Volume in drive C has no label volume serial number is 0374-09D2 path not found .....your colleague who was on here before acacandy, seems to think I hadnt saved the download properly at the moment its sitting in my documents how should I transfer it to the floppy disk from there? ....Bob


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Also in answer to your question about how to access the BIOS im afraid I dont


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, Bob, I'm back.....let's go for it again.

Yes, that is correct....you have not extracted the files for the boot disk that you downloaded.....

You must double click on the file....you will be prompted to insert a floppy disk in the floppy drive......and the files that you need will be transferred to the floppy disk.....

Once you've done this, you should be able to boot with this floppy disk and choose cdrom support......

I'll be waiting..............


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok then glad your back I have downloaded the file again from the site and made sure it was windows 98 boot disk and copied it properlly onto a floppy and booted the computer with it and this time it made the right noises but all I was left with on the screen was c:\> and a flashing cursor.....back to you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Alright, very good.....

Were you given the choice to start with cdrom support? And did it appear to find your cdrom?

If so, insert your windows 95 installation cd and at the c: prompt type:

e:
and hit enter......

now you should be at the cdrom E: prompt....

If so, then type setup and hit enter.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Incidentally when I did this I was in option 3 safe mode


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The boot disk should only give you the option of starting with or without CDROM support.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

No I didnt get any choice to start with cdrom support there was nothing there except that c:\> and a flashing cursor


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

there was a version 2 of that same disk on the site but it said they were more or less identical wonder if I chose the right one?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You had to have downloaded the wrong one....

You want the windows 98 bootable floppy WinImage file.....

Let's try it again......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

just checked out the site again and the only difference between th two disks is thast the other was for windows98se both had generic cd rom support or something


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's try it again....

Turn your computer off.....put the floppy disk in the floppy drive.....

Turn the computer back on......it should immediately seek the floppy drive.....and you should have a screen pop up with the cdrom support choice....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

from the site I downloaded the winimage windows 98 boot disk signified by the red disc in there im sure it was the right one


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

there was a blue version but that was called scopy off to do as bid now and try again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Was the name of the file you have wboot98.exe?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

well tried it all again but no screen popped up tried it in all the options and it never went straight to the floppy drive I had to enter 
a:\command.com to get it to start


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

yes it was to your last question just checked it out to make sure


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, we're going to have to get to your bios setup....apparently it's looking to boot to the hard drive first instead of the floppy.....

When the computer is restarting, try to hit the DEL/delete key to see if you can access the setup.....if you have a Compaq, hit F 10 instead....if these don't work, try F 1 or F 2....you'll need to restart the computer each time to try a different key....

If none work, post the model of the computer.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

ok got set up on the screen


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, good job....

Now look around for something similar to boot order, boot options or the like.....

More than likely it's set to C: first, A: second.....wording may be different....

Change it to A: first, C: second, other devices last if that is an option......

Exit and select save changes when given that option......now try the floppy again.......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

ok I am able to get the necessary screen up got it first time glad something has started to go right at last bit of a toughie this one?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I'm assuming you mean the choice of cdrom support?

If so, watch as the info scrolls by.....the cdrom driver should load and be able to find your cdrom......and it should also tell you what letter is assigned to it.....I'm just assuming it should be E.....hoping, I guess is more like it.......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

ok I think that finally weve got there and got the necessary screen up at last about the cd rom support etc so could you post me the next step which I will have to do tomorrow thank you so much for the help to date will see you tomorrow


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, once you get to the prompt, insert your windows 95 installation cd.....

at the prompt (and I'm still assuming) type:

E:
and hit enter

If you get an error message, try F:

If the prompt changes to E or F, then you should be good to go....type setup and hit enter.......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well congratulations AcaCandy you did it we have now got windows95 re-installed in its most basic form at the moment and I wish to thank you so much for your patience and help with this problem I have learned a lot from your teaching which was very helpful indeed.Just one more question at the moment, do I have to alter those BIOS settings back to what they were or not because after a quick try at laoding from a CD it didnt seem to want to know....Bob


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

If I click on my computer there is something shown there that was never there before and it says under the icon Ia22(D there is no sign of my cd rom .....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

At the moment I cannot get the computer to load up from a cd at all I can hear the drive running but with no results on the screen,if I click on my computer I can see an icon that was not there before and underneath it is the following Ia22(D over to you again I think .......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

If I double click on this ia22it starts the drive off but thenit shuts down saying IA22 caused an invalid page fault in module DIRAPILL at 0137:68085667 any help to you?......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, good job, I see we've got windows installed....I just logged on, usually not on til stock market opens in the a.m.......so, just trying to catch up on everyone's postings......

Don't worry about the change we made in the bios, the computer should look to start from the floppy disk to begin with......

Go to the start button, settings, control panel, system, device manager, find your cdrom, click on properties, settings, if there is a check in the DMA box, uncheck it, restart computer and try again.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

there is no check in the in the DMA box


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What cd do you have in it? And what is the exact error again....somehow a smiley face got in the middle of your post....

Try another cd....maybe even the windows 95 install disk that we know works.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, try this, right click on your desktop (some place blank), properties, what color setting (how many colors) is your display adapter set to?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

what its saying is programme has performed an ilegal op and will be closed down saying ia22 caused an invalid page fault in module DIRAPI.DLL at 0137.68085667 and this happens with every cd Ive tried


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

what that is saying is 16 colours


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is 256 an option? Does your desktop look the same as before the re-install? Or are the colors different and the icons larger?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great to see you've reinstalled, AcaCandy really knows how to hang in there 

Are those audio-visual CDs you are putting in, because the .dll is a Macromedia Flash one, possibly associated with their player?

Maybe if you dissassociate it from whatever file type it is trying to play...

This might apply:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q189/2/67.ASP


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

The colours are different and the icons are larger


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

The only other option was monochrome


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wanted to make sure you saw Rog's suggestion on the previous page?

Also, you've tried the windows 95 installation cd and get the same error message?

I think we're going to have to re-install your video card drivers as well......

Start button, settings, control panel, system, device manager, display adapter....what's listed there?

Any yellow exclamation marks on anything?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Have just tried the windows cd again and got no error message but it didnt load anything on the screen,and there was a question mark over other devices


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Did try to load that page suggested by rolling Rog but it wouldnt load up so will have to try again later......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You double clicked on the windows 95 cd while accessing it from "my computer" and another windows doesn't open with contents?

Also the device with the question mark, what does it say under properties?

Do this for me:

Start button, run, then type msinfo32 and hit ok.....go to the hardware resources, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and click your mouse here like you are going to type something, then right click on the mouse and choose paste.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well Ive done as asked and it came up with cannot find the file msinfo32 or any of its components ....the other one as regards double clicking it did bring up another screen entitled Win95-OSR25(D and in there are 11 folders ...admin,data-link,demos,drivers,fun stuff,help,other,sampler,win95,readme,and set up so once more back to you ...........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

That smiley is getting to be a pain what it says there is bracket,D ,colon,bracket think the typing brings it up.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

A bit more info for you here I did manage to load a cd ito the computer with no bother at all it was a visual dictionary,all the other ones I was trying to load were the ones that come from computer magazine covers is that any help to you?.........


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

telecom69 -- on the video driver info, you will have to get it from the Video card's Device Manager >properties page or from Display properties > settings, there is no msinfo32 on Win95 (it's easy to forget)

On the cd-rom thing, evidently the ones you were trying were calling a Flash Macromedia program that is probably corrupt. If you can access that MS link I gave, the problem is analogous, and you should look to reinstall it if you want to run those cd's.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hiya rolling rog just read your message are you saying I have to re-install some video drivers or something and if so how do I go about that? ...plus am I to take it I can download the macromedia thing from MS support site you mentioned earlier?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Actually msinfo32 is available in windows 95b.....so, I guess, Bob you must be running 95a.....could you check this for me, just for my records....I don't have a 95a computer running anymore....

Right click my computer and see what version shows.....

On the video card info, do as Rog suggested and post what it says there.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Didn't know that about 95b -- I always thought it was like msconfig and scanreg -- sorry for the 'missinfo' 

Anyway on the Macromedia problem, updating seems like the best way to approach it.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Have just right clicked as asked and guess what it comes up with type 4.00.950 C also have just found out that this has only got microsoft internet explorer 3 installed and cannot get 5.5 from the microsoft site as its not on there anymore I have got it on numerous cd's but of corse I canrt load them up at the moment......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Also keep getting Microsoft JScript runtime error every time I change page mean anything to you?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

To get at those problem cd's try this: go to the Device Manager's Properties>Settings page for your CD-Rom. Take the check out of "autoinsert notification".

Try to open the CD from Explorer or My Computer and either run any setup files directly or copy them over to the hard drive first. Hopefully you won't get snagged by any Macromedia stuff without autoinsert getting triggered..

(the jscript errors go with the IE3 installation, john1 will tell you all about that , he had a long go-round with it)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, that is indeed strange....I guess I'm wondering if you typed it correctly? But none-the-less, let's not worry about that....

Would you PLEASE post the information we keep requesting regarding your video drivers? Please......

Also, when you said you could see the files on the windows cd, what happens if you double click on the setup.exe file? Does Windows recognize it and start to install? If so, just hit cancel.....

If this works, then the cd drive is working.......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

The only thing I can find about video card is Standard PCI graphics adapter (vga),standard display types, software version 4 ......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I know that the cddrive is working but it will only instaall the windows cd plus a dictionary one I have managed to install but on 10 others it keeps bringing up that error I told you about andclosing down ...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

OK Mr rollin rog thanks for the info on ucnchecking auto insert will go for that now heads spinning a bit here at the moment ......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, good, I was thinking it wasn't working at all....

Try Rog's suggestion.....

hehe, and stop your head from spinning...it's getting windy here....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I will be trying Rog's suggestion out today ....I have mabaged to connect to the internet ok,no probs but there is no video at all hardly so would be obliged if we could get that sorted out is it the drivers you mentioned thats causing that to happen?there are no exclamation marks in there at all and its just saying standard PCI graphics adaptor (VGA) .....Once again thanking you for your patience.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, by no video, I'm assuming you just mean crappy video, large icons, the desktop isn't that wonderful shade of green, etc.  

Anyway, look around at the paperwork, manuals, cds, floppy disks, etc. that came with your computer.....we've got to figure out the brand of the video card before we can help you get drivers for it.....worse case scenario is you're going to have to open the computer and look at the card itself, but I would like to avoid this til the ultimate end........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

This video card we are on about is it also by any chance likely to be called a graphics card because if it is it could be any one of three which means me opening the comp up anyway,I have no problem with this at all, shant know which one it is I suppose but willing to give it a try ........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes graphics card would be another word for it.

Why do you think there's a choice of 3? Do you have the other two laying around? Can we rule anything out?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well it's because in the manual supplied it covers several versions of computers (its a pcs direct computer)probably means nothing to you and it says your computer could be fitted with any of the following and gives a list,it is in no way specific about the card .....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, good enough......what about floppy disks and cds? Anything?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

No I have nothing at all on disks of any kind so I will have to open up the computer case and see if I can see the card se you later ........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well I have opened up the computer but there is no way I can find a graphics card never mind a number its all so tiny and miniaturised,however I did find a cd and on it were several drivers mentioned as in the manual,it could be(most likely) an ATI card but also mentioned are ALI 1000,Cirrus,Matrox millenium or one of S3 Trio drivers the s3expert,s3 trio or s3vc-962 so there you go thats the best I can come up with .....back to you again im afraid .....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The graphics card is where your monitor is plugged into.....you may have to look at some chips on the card, or you may get lucky if there is a sticker or imprint on the card somewhere.

Is it a full size card that fits into a slot next to any other add-in cards, like your modem?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi telecom69,
Following this for a while now, along with many others.
You're running Win 95c ... yes?
I found 95c to be slower than the others (95,95a,95b)
cos it has more to do inside. I found the web-view to
be particularly slow. The best of that lot has to be
95b in my opinion. The only plus for 95c is that it
supports USB, but i dont feel its worth the loss of
speed.

As for that annoying message every time you change
pages, i found that by un-checking ActiveX that cured
it for me. You will find that when you install a newer
browser that will cure it anyway.

Start>Settings>Control Panel>Internet>Security

There are some tickboxes under active content, i found
that it seems to be associated with ActiveX.

I'm still using IE3 cos i find the other browsers run
too slowly. Unfortunately the later code doesnt seem
to be entirely compatible with IE3, some pages don't
seem to display properly in it. Most are ok though.

More relevant though, are your comments about your pc:

"its all so tiny and miniaturised"

Is this a laptop? 

Regards,
John


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

And this link might help with video card identification:

http://www.windrivers.com/identity/video/


----------



## Internet1 (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi there John1 many thanks for your message and the information is very helpful and your right about the one problem disappearing with instalation of newer browser,I have installed IE5.5 now and its gone away,9 (the annoying message I mean) and the bit about it being miniaturised,well I expected this grahics card to be in a slot by itself but it isnt its part of the main board,and very difficult to identify anything,however as usual rollin rog has come up with another little gem (thanks Rog) that I will be trying today,and no its not a lap-top its a normal desk top see you ....Bob


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

A doppelganger ...


----------



## Internet1 (Oct 18, 2001)

Two different computers John thats why .....


----------



## Internet1 (Oct 18, 2001)

Well AcaCandy we could have come to a full stop on the video card at the moment there is no separate video card as such the monter is plgged straight into the main board via a jumper cable,the only separate card is the sound card.the adapter just reads standard video adapter (VGA) and the only chip that even looks like a video one is UMC 8670F 9745 AXB ZM9X14 and so Im stuck,I even tried to ring the supplier but they have gone out of business ....... bob


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, alrighty then, we are going to have to identify the motherboard....back to your manuals, cds, etc. to find something related to the motherboard....we'll be looking for something like VIA 4-1, Intel, PC100, ALI (with 4 numbers following)......etc.

I'm going to shut down after I catch up on my messages and see if there's an easy way to identify hardware with windows 95....too early, my brain isn't working yet....I'll have to get 95 in front of me......

Oops, hold tight, I think that number you posted is your bios string, which should identify your motherboard......hope, hope, hope....

Now, where's the bios thing that Rog posted on another thread??? Hmm.....better yet, where's Rog?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi there Aca Candy nice to see you again according to the manual the motherboard is a TX-PRO .....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any other numbers? Letters? Additional names, like PC Chips? Houston Tech? Protac?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Im afraid not sorry its very basic thia manual the only thing I can tell you is Ami system BIOS, and built in NCR 810 SCSI BIOS no chips or chip numbers on view at all and once again it just says that the video adapter is a standard PCI Grahics adaptor (VGA) STANDARD DISPLAY TYPE sofware version 4 sorry but thats it im afraid ......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, go here and follow the instructions to determine which board you have.

http://www.wimsbios.com/

The utility may help, or you may have to restart your computer, hit the pause/break key so you have time to copy down the numbers.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you haven't tried it, I'd be curious to see what this procedure comes up with. It seems to work for some, but not others. It will correctly identify my ATI chip for example:

1. From a DOS prompt, Win 3.x, Win9x, WinNT, or Win2K command prompt type *DEBUG* and press Enter.

2. A single dash will appear at which point type *DC000:35* and then press Enter (DC000:50 may also work for newer cards).

3. You may need to type *D* at the second dash and press Enter for all of the information to appear.

enter *quit* to exit DEBUG.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hey cool, Rog...that works for me....I had to push d quite a few times (maybe doing it in a dos window is why) but it identified my SiS chip.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Back at last and see if you can make sense of this helped by that program I opened up the computer again ansd copied these of the chips themselves so I know they are right ....AMI PLUG AND PLAY BIOS 1.0A...AMIBIOS date=07-15-95...this is off the chip itself..AMIBIOS586-1985-95..AMERICAN MEGATRENDS CB54948 plus if its any help soundpro chip is HT 1869V-FBW30..9804 PCI not sure uf any of this makes any sense to you but its the best I can come up with.......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hsing-Tech...hold tight.....I've been researching as well......


Hmm....try the suggestion from Rog......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well I would AcaCandy if I knew how to get into that there DOS tried to use the Dos prompt method in proggramms but its saying this file is not on the computer and since I know nothing about dos except what we have used lately I have no idea how to get to that prompt ,I will try it if you tell me how to get the prompt up.......


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try going to Start>Run and entering *command*

That too should open a DOS window.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks Rog that command type in workd just fine and so did the debug but exactly what am I looking for Ive been scrolling here for 10 minutes and its just loads of data nothing else ....bob


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You should only have to go about 8 or 9 pages....anything after that I don't believe is going to be of help.

Keep looking to the right hand side for some display adapter, company, etc. information.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

ok got something at last top of the page just vuma 0100 then like you said about 8 pages down rue Color graphics and video accelorater1.MByte video memory shared memory bios ver 1.04a 08-12-97: support vesa bios extension this is exactly as it came up onthe screen nothing at all after this just loads of numeric data....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's a long thread so I'm not sure if you were asked whether you had any details regarding the make and model of the computer. We might be able to track things down from that if it's not too obscure.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

No details Rog at all except that its supplied by PCS DIRECT but when I ask the computer what it is it comes up with CyrixInstead 30mbts ram ........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I have just read the manual again and it only mentions two types of graphic cards ATI and Matrox Mystique the latter being a very high performance 64 bit card so its unlikely I would have thought to have that fitted ......


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well ATI and Microsoft have had a close association over the years, and MS supplies basic ATI drivers with their CD's (at least they do on mine).

If you go through the "change" dialog on the display drivers>settings>advanced>adapter page, what does it show as being available to choose from?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Already tried that Rog and it says you are already using the latest driver so none available ...........


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, but did you also try clicking the "display a list" box to see what else you could try? Nothing in there?

Also, what is the current color depth and resolution you are now running in?

And by the way, is your monitor recognized as to make? That could be a factor preventing you from getting full resolution.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

just delved a bit deeper into that change thingy and came up with these other ones ..actix systems standard ,ati technologies standard vga, boca research standard xga,and cardinal technologies super vga so back to you again Rog.......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Standard plug and play monitor ;Vision plus model E 14 BL and its 16 colours


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hmmm, I wonder what would happen if you went for the cardinal technologies super vga ?

You can't do any worse than 16 colors


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well willing to try anything at the moment Rog some sites are not too bad but a lot are just rubbish graphic-wise so how do I do it?......


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, to be honest I've never actually changed adapters that way; I've always used my driver disk. But you should be able just to select (highlight) that adapter from the window and then click the "Next" tab at the bottom and follow the prompts.

The reason I'm suggesting it is that it says SUPER Vga and that should get you out of the "safe mode" like display.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I just had a crazy idea.....(so early in the morning, no less) since we just re-installed windows and didn't reformat the hard drive, there should be some old system.ini replacement files on your hard drive that will still contain your video card information (hopefully).....try this, start button, find, files or folders, make sure the box at the bottom is checked to look in C: drive.....then do a search for system*.*

What comes up? besides .ini and .bak (.bak may help us.....but then again it may not....what's the date on it?) What I'm looking for is modifications that would have been made when you installed programs in the past......just tell me what extensions you have and what dates are on them....then we'll look thru some of them.

Still try Rog's suggestion as well.....I'm thinking you might try to do the same thing on the monitor as well.....Super VGA.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

That suggestion of rog's didnt work it looked as if it was going to but ended up the same.dont understand a lot about files at all so have listed them here and the date is between 23rd July and 21st Oct 
Systemto 4kb microsoft program Gr
System bak 1 kb bak file
system tools file folder
System cb 1 kb cb file
System 2 kb ...file
System 2 kb config settings
System file folder X 3
System.dat 1506 dat file
System 2 kb config settings
System file folder
Phew fingers aching now !!!!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Could you clarify what you mean by "ending up the same"?

On your Display Properties> Settings page does it now show the cardinal technologies super vga as being the installed adapter?

And if so, have you tried changing the color and resolution settings?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Right then Rog it looked as if it was going to install the new driver and it went thro' the whole routine of clicking etc. but at the end of it all it still said the name of my original driver and so I couldnt change the colours etc. unfortunately ......


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

AcaCandy's idea is a real interesting one; try opening some of those 2kb system config files in Notepad.

Look under the [boot. description] header for something like:

display.drv=RAGE PRO TURBO 2X (English) (DirectX)


----------



## Internet1 (Oct 18, 2001)

There isnt a great deal to see in there actually and nothing remotely like what you asked sorry ......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Just run another chech as suggestesd by AcaCcandy and this tome its come up with 5,567 so in the words of the song where do I begin........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What's the ending on it?

And also on the others that you posted.....don't list the file folders themselves.....list the EXACT name of the file....

here are some of my examples:

system.ini
system.bak
system.syd
system.inf
system.1st


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well whats on the end is one called autoexec.dos and the new search comes up wiyh 215 items and not one has the title of system......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, if one comes up with autoexec at the beginning, you aren't doing the search correctly.......

you are to be typing:

system*.*
and hitting enter.......or ok....or find now.....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The ones you are looking for would be in the Windows directory. Would you happen to have one called

system.000

I just found this in mine which predates my only overinstall.

Also, you might want to see if the Belarc Advisor gives any useful info. Maybe enough on the motherboard to get some specs:

http://www.belarc.com/Download.html


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for the belarc site Rog but unfortunately it doesnt come up with anything that we dont already know.I have no file 000 as you queried about my first one is 001,and AcaCandy keeps asking me for something that starts with sys and I just cant find anything like that at all no matter what I do all I know is that typing in system *.* just brings up 215 files none of which start with sys ........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Incidentally Rog when I Click on some of theses files some come up with 0pen and others with open with whats the difference?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No space after the m.....

system*.*


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Thats made a difference knowing that theres no space I now have 13 different files but dont know now what you want me to do next I did click on two of the config files and opened them and they were in DOS both of them but it was all about drivers ..............


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

List them like I suggested:

system.ini
system.bak
system.inf

We're looking for a file that's between 1 and 2kb......

I have an old system.inf that clearly identifies my display adapter.....I have another file on another hard drive that clearly identifies the display adapter I had previously installed on that hard drive......

don't worry about the one that ends in .drv (there's no useful information there).


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

right have got something here that might be of interest it says 386 Grabber=vgaoem.3gr display.drv=pnpdrvr.dvr...........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Scroll down further under:

[boot.description]

Is this the system.ini file by chance? If so, that's what you are currently loading......the current one isn't going to help us as that is what we are trying to replace.......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

right have got something here that might be of interest it says 386 Grabber=vgaoem.3gr display.drv=pnpdrvr.dvr...........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Right then that first was under boot but this one was under boot description display.drv=SiS 5597/5598 ..........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ALRIGHTY!

Grab that cd you were speaking of such a long time ago, that had drivers for various hardware devices on the computer......

Do a directory listing......find the display adapter folder....then scour around for SIS information.....

There should be an .exe file to install the drivers.....

I think we're on the home stretch!

If you can't find them from there, then get them here!

http://www.lakesoft.net/public/Drivers/Sis 5597 5598/Win95/


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Keeping you up to date I ended up going to the site you sent and there were 3 drivers on there I ending up taking pot luck and have downloaded one and its on the desktop,it hasnt installed itself whuch is what I expected,how do I get it to instal? and shall I have to remove the current one ......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Download all three of them.....create a file folder for them....they won't do anything but sit there until you double click on them, they are executable files, but if you double click on them while on your desktop, you'll have at least a hundred baby icons pop up all over your desktop.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

ok then bet Ive done wrong now have all 3 downloaded on desktop and have opened a new file by double clicking on my computer etc now then how do I get them from the desktop into the new file and how do I give the folder a name?........by the way have already found out about the baby icons take it I can dump them in the recycle bin .........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just right click on your desktop, create a new folder, call it something creative like display adapter or drivers, whatever.....then drag all three files into it.....then double click on the 1st one and installation should begin......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok done that all lookis good now except that when I double click it doesnt instal it just brings up a black box full of dos-like writing.......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hold on a bit...I'm trying to download it to see what the deal is.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, now I have a 100 little icons on my desktop  oops.....

Double click on all 3 of the .exe files (if you haven't already)....

Now open up the file folder where you put everything and double click on the setup.exe file......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

tried that but cant see setup.exe sorry to be a pain..........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've got one on my desktop  ....it was put there with the first .exe file......double click on that one again to be sure you got it expanded into the file folder......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You know that home stretch we were in.....well read on when I switched on the computer today device manager showed the display adapters as SiS 5597/5598 but who had installed them? certainly not me but then I went into the display settings and for the first time I could move to 256 colors and the better resolution,great I thought and said apply,I had then to restart computer and it came up with a Fatal exception 0D has occured at 0307:00005603 and will be terminated and so it was,on restarting the computer then came up with c:\>keyboard uk,,c:windows\command and then went into safe mode and I was then lost so I removed the adapters SiS 5597/5598 and put back the standard VGA one so were back to square one again .....incidentally I never found that setup exe you told me about on the desk-top there were about 4 set ones but not one like that can remember one was for paint and another for multimedia but not setup.exe ....back to you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I'll see what I can find on that error, but in the meantime...you MUST figure out where the setup.exe file is....I downloaded the first part of the 3 files again....I made a file folder for it....I then opened the file folder, double clicked on the .exe file I had downloaded and I had around 19 more icons......I then closed the file folder, re-opened it and lo and behold there was a setup.exe (a little blue computer like picture).....

You'll also need to put the other two files into the SAME folder, double click on each of them as well.....now you should have many icons in the same file folder.....but TRUST me...there IS a setup.exe file..... 

Also, what shows up in the device manager for your monitor? What monitor do you have? Take a look at the back of it to see any MHZ info, SVGA, etc.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok I will do as you did but at the moment for some reason the page is unavailable so I have to wait until it is obviously thanks for you help will be back asap ..........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I have found a picture of a little blue monitor with like a box in front of it called set up but when I click on it it comes up as multimedia SiS set up could that be the one do you think?.......it doesnt actually say setup.exe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I had trouble with it earlier...it seems to be back up now....

And when you start the setup, it will say SIS Multi-media.....just in case you are confused about the setup process....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

As for your monitor question on the back it says hansol electronics Korea 50/60Hz Model E14BL....Device manager says its a standard plug and play monitor no drivers are needed or installed and its working ok.......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well I have no good news for you im afraid it was the set up cos it said installing drivers and it did indeed install them but when it came to restarting the computer once more it retreated into safe mode with all the same other bits that were on the first post today page so once more I have had to remove them to get out of safe mode and back to you I did notice there was a yellow exclamation mark against them in device manager if its any help.......by the way how are we doing for a record number of pages?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What does the yellow exclamation mark say?

Are you seeing this before the restart? Are there two display adapters showing up by chance?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Its code 14 the restart one and its there before


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

No there is only one adapter but it has got the two numbers 5597/5598 in it......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, that's just an error code that tells you that you need to restart the computer so that the new hardware can be recognized.

It must be conflicting with something, although I don't know what....

Before you restart, let's go into the device manager....what other hardware do you have that we can temporarily disable?

Modem? Soundcard? What else?

Also, when you say after the reboot, the computer goes back to safemode, can you look in the device manager at this point to see if there's any useful error information?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well in my device manager are as follows Cd Rom,disk drives.floppy disc controllers,network adapters (whatever they are) AND ALSO SHOWN ARE 4X Audio adapters No.CM 18330 with a yellow question mark by them all clicking on this produces nothing.When you say temporary disable do you mean by removing them?.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you click on properties, it doesn't say what is wrong with it?

And when you say 4X, they aren't showing up 4 times are they?

Also, you have no modem? What does it say for the network adapter?

When I say disable, see the little box that you can place a check mark in that says "disable in this hardware profile"? That's what I mean for now.

Do you currently have sound when the computer is starting? The pretty little windows music?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Actually its other devices with the yellow question mark by it and when you click on it it brings up 4 seperate audio adapters that I mentioned earlier and when I ask what they are it says nothing available.The network adapter is a dial-up adapter thats all it says,and yes I have a moniter ,modem,mouse,and 2 com ports and a printer port ...and there is no sound on start-up........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok....I'm assuming you aren't connecting to the internet right now on this machine (if so, then don't disable the modem) --- go into device manager and place check marks in the 'disable in this hardware profile' box for all 4 devices shown under 'other,' the modem and the com ports.

Restart the computer and try the new display adapter again....then you'll obviously need to restart the computer again....now what happens?

I need to be offline for awhile....have to run down to immigration and sign some paperwork.....I'll check on you in an hour, mas o menos.....in the meantime, I'll cross my fingers.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Yes I can connect to the internet on it ok and talk to you on it all the time.Meanwhile I have done what you said with no improvement at all,it just keeps bringing up the error and then going into safe mode on reboot,the only thing I havent tried disabling is the modem,not sure whether I should do it or not or in fact whether I can ......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Give it a shot with disabling the modem....I don't know what else to try besides a hammer .

You can always go back and re-enable the modem if nothing changes.

If it starts again in safe mode, let it. Then go back to the device manager, remove the display adapter and restart.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Still the same result im afraid,getting nowhere fast now what do you say to me dumping these downloads and re-trying with new ones? I think you said earlier you got loads of tiny icons in your folder,well I never did, could have had a faulty download I expect is it worth a try or not? and as regards all these icons on desktop can I just dump them in re-cycle bin to get rid of them?.......


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well one hour on from the last post Ive deleted the first downloads and downloaded a new lot,and I have to report its made no difference whatsoever,except that Ive become an expert in this device manager and am also getting a headache,(shame) bet your getting a bit fed up with it too ..........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmmm....well, unfortunately, my final idea is to attempt to re-install windows once more....perhaps since the drivers are there on the hard drive, something will shift around and make it happy.

Just put the windows installation cd in and run it from within windows. Uncheck the selection for internet explorer.

When windows installation is complete and it begins to install new hardware, if you can, cancel any hardware choices you can except for the display adapter.....try to get that one installed first.


EDIT EDIT EDIT

Try this first:

Go to the device manager and remove the display adapter and reboot......does windows find the new Sis adapter?

EDIT EDIT EDIT


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hate to but in but
would you mind giving a RECAP ?
Cos im not following this very well

thanks


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok john1 recap coming up,you probably know we re-installed windows95 following a wipe out due to an unsuccesful uninstall,well all went ok really with that but the graphics are terrible its down to 16 colours and the lowest resolution,which obviously needs improving so after a lot of searching we finally found the updated driver in a boot file and proceeded to install them,its no bother installing them but unfortunately for some reason the computer wont accept them and comes up with a fatal exception has occured at 0307:00005603 and will be terminated,then on re-boot it lapses into safe mode and I have to reinstall the very basic standard driver again,and so we are back to square 1,I have a very patient teacher who is abouty to tear their hair out in AcaCandy .....so there you are John ..back to you


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok AcaCandy did what you said in device manager and it did find them but with the inevitable result im afraid so take it you want me to re-install windows again,see you later ......Bob


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you done anything yet?


----------



## Internet1 (Oct 18, 2001)

Yes I have and am in all sorts of trouble here at the moment I installed windows again with no better results im afraid but at the moment im unable to connect to the internet on it because of the following 1=Cannot get configuration info about your computer because Error 12009 occured and 2 when I tried to install my isp disc it says this application cannot be run with current monitor depth ..... ps the reason for the different name is because I am on a different computer ......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You shouldn't have to re-install any program that you had previously.

Right now, forget about trying to connect to the internet on that one.....let's work on the display adapter first.......


----------



## Internet1 (Oct 18, 2001)

I have also tried through Accesories/internet tools/get onto the internet but in there I am faced with internet connection wizard cannot load the INETCFG.DLL file.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy _
> *Just put the windows installation cd in and run it from within windows. Uncheck the selection for internet explorer.
> 
> *


And by the way, was this option available when you did the re-install? If not, or you didn't uncheck it, what has happened, is you probably updated Internet Explorer to a newer version, and now you've installed over it with an older version.

But in any event, that is fixable.....install the display adapter first.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Its ok now about the internet connection etc its just that they were no longer on the desktop the re-install has moved everything round but finally found them can sort all that out later,now what do you want me to do about these adapters,they are still the same now even after the re-install the same things happen as before ........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

And by the way you are right about installing the older version over internet explorer 5.5 ..........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I have found this in system devices while I was delving and it says ::: This device is causing a resource conflict use hardware conflict troubleshooter in help code 15...the item is a system board extension for PnP BIOS...is this anything to do with our problem?....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where is it listed? Under the display adapter, keyboard, sound or other?

And will it allow you to change the resources in the drop down box.....uncheck the box that says use automatic settings.

Was this there before? Or is this a new discovery?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Sorry but cant remember opening up this system devices before anyway its in a list of 15 devices under sytem devices that open up when clicked on I have unchecked te box now but it says the resource settings cannot be modified ...no modifications allowed .......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And in the box right below where you tried to change settings, what does it say it's conflicting with?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Memory range 00000000-0009FFFF used by system reserved thats all it says .....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I'm looking at a couple of things right now....hold tight.

When the computer is restarting after you install the new display adapter, the menu screen comes up and safemode is highlighted....can you use you arrow keys to go up and select normal mode?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Yes pretty sure I can in fact I think I tried it but can't be sure so the answer is yes I can use the arrow keys ......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, please try that....if it hangs, make a note of exactly where it's hanging....what loads last?

Also, try a step by step, bypass autoexec.bat (don't load, say "N") and bypass config.sys (don't load, say "N") - what happens there?

Also, start button, run, then type: sysedit and press ok.....post me a listing of what's in the autoexec.bat and the config.sys files....you should be able to copy and paste back in your reply.....

Post back when you've tried everything.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

ok then heres the results it loaded ok in normal mode and control panel loaded last and it was ok till I tried to alter the colors and resolution then it all went wrong again,it wouldnt go into step-by-step ,just normal and logged and in logged it ended up in chaos saying the himem was missing .so had to exit from there as I was lost .I couldnt get it to copy and paste here is the auto exec::
mode con codepage prepare=[[850] C:\windows\command\ega.cpi]
mode con codepage select=850
keyb uk,,\windows\command\keyboard.sys...............

Config system= install=c:\progra"1\quarte"1\virusw"1\vc.exe/*device=c:windows\command\display.sys con=[ega,,1]
country=044,850,c:\windows command\country.sys..................


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let's try renaming the autoexec.bat and config.sys files.....your special settings for the UK keyboard setup won't be available for the moment, but I want to see if by getting rid of those entries we can get the display adapter settings to change.

Start button, programs, MSDos prompt....if you are at C:\windows, then type:

cd..
and hit enter (that cd with two periods)

now type:

ren autoexec.bat autoexec.old
(space after the n, space after the t in bat)
and press enter

then type:

ren config.sys config.old
(space after the n, space after the s)
and press enter

Close the msdos window.....restart the computer....does it appear to boot into windows normally?

If so, let's try the display adapter trick again.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

did exactly as you said but it just came up with file not found for both of them ............


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You are at a c:\
prompt when you are typing, yes?

Try it from the c:\windows 
prompt also.....

Do you know what directory you named windows when you installed? Maybe win95?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

It comes up with C:\WINDOWS to start with so tried it again to make sure but it still says file not found so altered it to c:\windows 95 but all that did was bring up bad command ............


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, start button, find files or folders, type in config.sys

What directory is it finding it in?

Once you've figured that out, try it again.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

There are just 4 entries in there 
C:\
C:\DIR00003
C:\Program Files\Qu
C:\backup dir
Im sorry I just dont understand the rest of your last post am really out of my depth now ........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's just do it this way for now....

Start button, run, then type sysedit and hit ok.

Go to the config.sys tab and put REM followed by one space at the beginning of each line. Do the same thing for autoexec.bat.

Save changes and restart.

Here's mine now, for example:

SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\WINDOWS\LHSP

C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\NETWOR~1\VIRUSS~1\40~1.XX\scan.exe C:\
@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE

SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AUTODE~1

We are wanting to change it to:

REM SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\WINDOWS\LHSP

REM C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\NETWOR~1\VIRUSS~1\40~1.XX\scan.exe C:\
REM @IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE

REM SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AUTODE~1


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I have done as you said and I checked it afterwards and the rem's were there ok,but its made no difference it shows rhe drivers installed as usual and the setting ie color and resolution are correct but when you come to restart for settings to take effect it all goes back wrong again ...............


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I must say I'm at the end of ideas on this one.

Look back at the information you posted regarding the monitor, when I asked about the HRZ number on the rear of the monitor....

Right click on your desktop, properties, settings, advanced, monitor, change, scroll down thru some of the models on the right hand side that match the HRZ, I think you said 75, but doublecheck to be sure.....experiment around, try to change the adapter again, change the monitor to another setting, then try to change the adapter again......and so on....you may get lucky. I've had success in doing this with only one older computer.

Another thought is remember where you found the system.bak or system.inf file earlier? Email me that and also your current system.ini file....I want to look for differences.

Also do a search for the same extension (.bak or anything else) that begins with win.

[email protected]


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Im not sure how you want me to send you those files you asked for do you mean type them out cos' I dont know any other way of sending them and you did say experiment so I did and found out that there were no drivers installed for my Sony CD-ROM CDU 611 or any audio adapters either which is probably why I have no speaker icon in system tray and no sound at all from computer and would account for the yellow question marks by them ......by the way the audio adapters are CM 18330 .....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Unless you are absolutely desperate to carry on with the graphics bit I dont mind leaving it really,as its not too bad and its only used by the younger element of the family mainly for playing games etc and I would much rather get the cd-rom and the sound working at the moment but I will be guided by you of course you have been very patient and understanding and I salute your knowledge of computers .........


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Sound card drivers:

http://www.cmedia.com.tw/edl8330.htm

You do not need drivers for your CDROM - they are built into Windows - as long as it is still working (when you click on the Windows CD it opens) don't worry about it.

Video - I think the problem is that you are trying the wrong drivers. How about trying the Matrox drivers from the CD you got with the computer? SiS chips usually announce themselves at boot - first thing that happens when you power on is a banner across the top of the screen saying SiS video 3400 or whatever. Do you get anything like this at boot up?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Many thanks for your input Larrycore I have dowloaded the audi drivers from the site you sent me but I stii have no sound or speaker icon in system tray they are shown as installed in device manager but there is a yellow question mark by them that produces nothing when clicked on ...as for the matrox graphics drivers I have seen them mentioned on the back up cd that came with the computer but im not sure I can install them from there ...I will keep you informed when I can get to have another look later in the day ....


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

A yellow question mark means that the drivers are not installed.

You downloaded the drivers, you said. That is step one. Step two is to decompress them (it is a ZIP file) to a place that you can easily find again (perhaps c:\sound). Step three is to install them.

Please let us know which, if any, of these steps you need help with.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

OK then LarryCore the story so far I have unzipped them and its showing 3 of them CM18330 with this yellow question mark by them so I take it as you say they are not installed,so what now please hope you have been following this story were into week 4 tommorow ...incidentally there is also a yellow exclamation mark by the system board extension for PnP BIOS too ....over to you


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I have just checked out that yellow exclamation mark and it comes up as code 15 and windows help for Troubleshooting Conflicting Hardware is unable to help .....


----------



## radio operator (Sep 5, 2001)

Have you tried going into the Bios and un-checking the
PnP utility to see if that helps ?.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hiya radio operator thanks for the suggestion getting nowhwere fast on this at the moment and all because an un-install went wrong I will try your suggestion mate and get back to you .....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Radio Operator I did go into BIOS but couldnt actually see anywhere I could just untick that extension card ......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Bob, I didn't want you to think that I've forgotten about you.

I asked Larry Core for his help.

But, you're going to have to help us as well. When you downloaded the display adapters, I walked you thru step by step as to where to put them, how to expand them, and how to install them.

You've downloaded sound drivers and from the sounds of it (no pun intended), you've done the same thing --- they just can't sit in a file folder on your desktop.....they must be installed. There should be a readme file or text file as well. Take some time and read those as well. There's usually helpful information.

Once you've got the sound drivers downloaded and expanded properly, attempt to run the setup. 

Also, in the device manager, delete everything under sound first....like you said there are 4 items.

Sorry, I don't mean to sound all up in arms.....but as I'm sure you are getting frustrated by this taking so long....it's frustrating from this side as well.....

Also, take another look for that cdrom that we've asked for again. It may hold all the solutions to your problem on one little cd


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

From what I remember of those sound card drivers, there is not setup.exe file in there. What you need to do is (as AcaCandy said) remove the items with ? next to them and reboot. Windows should pop up with a message saying it has found the sound card, and then it should ask where the drivers are. Point to the folder you expanded the drivers to and you should be good to go.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, you're right Larry....sorry about that Bob....I have a little file folder on my desktop named Telecom69 where I've downloaded everything that I've asked Bob to download, and I thought I saw a new setup file.....it's the display adapter.....should have known better --- I have an 8738 in mine....

How's it going Bob? Any new progress? I saw you lurking earlier....keep us posted....We'd love to mark SOLVED on this one!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I have not yet commited suicide but Im close to it,I have spent 6 hourd trying to install these sound drivers following yours and LarryCores instuctions all without success up to yet,Im wondering whether this fault with the system board extension for PnP BIOS is stopping me?,the problem is it's causing a resource conflict and windows cannot determine which resources this device is using due to the conflict with other devices and its unable to assign a configuration,the conflicting device is system reserved and the settings CANNOT be modified according to windows ...so you see I am trying and at the moment failing miserably ...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I have just visited that site where I downloaded the sound drivers from and it says right at the begining that they make no guarantee's about their drivers as they are not a technical site and furthermore they can cause technical problems on equipment,now I find out trying to find alternative site at the moment.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob, that is standard CYA propaganda....don't worry about that...those should be the drivers for your sound card....

Have you dug out that cdrom yet again?

When you removed the items in the device manager for the sound, and restarted the computer, did windows claim it had found new hardware? Did you then point it to search to the file folder where you placed the drivers?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Yes I have dug out that cd-rom but there is no way I can download any drivers from it it appears its only for if you change the sound card which I cant do cos its built into the motherboard on this one,and yes it did all you asked and yes I pointed it at the file the drivers were in and it kept saying they are not there,while at the same time it shows them in device manager....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When it tells you that it's not there....is it listing an exact file that it's looking for?

For example, when you go to start button, settings, control panel, system, device manager, and select the one that says CMI audio device, select properties, driver, update driver, then you browse to the file folder where you have everything......

Post some of the items you have in the file folder where you are pointing it to.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Still struggling and will keep trying the law of averages says I must get it right sometime,heres the list you asked for,there are more but they did'nt look relevant...wave.dat,cm 8330.drv,cm 8330.vxd,cm 8330sb.vxd,cmi 8330.inf,cmjstick.drv,cmmpu.exe,cmmpu401.drv........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob, those files look correct......make sure you delete them all (4) from the device manager....you might even try booting into safe mode to remove them.....just to be sure.

When windows starts, it says installing new hardware correct?

Watch what it says it found.....does it find sound device, wave device.....etc.?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok then here we go again,this is what happens,it says it found CMI8330 adapter and then it looks to floppy disk but since theres nothing in there it then says unable to locate a device,so I then go to other locations and browse and click on 30w95v64 which brings up c:\windows\desktop\30w95v64 then next it says windows found updated driver if you want to use it click finish which I do and then it all goes wrong cos it asks me to insert cmi8330 win95 driver disk ansd I havent got one so I come to a full stop .......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Point it right back to the file folder.......


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

What she said 

It is very common for 95 to lose track of the location of the drivers more than once during an install. Just keep telling it where they are.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I won't you to know, I have never ever seen anyone so dedicated to getting a problem solved before in my life... YOU GO GIRL... I commend you for your tenaciousness .

**applause**

telecom ... you're very very lucky you have her helping you... others would have given up after page 4 or 5 I believe..

Good Luck!!

Savvy


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Everything you have said about AcaCandy I fully agree with,she is indeed a very special lady,and im full of praise for her too she has stuck by me right from the word go way back in October and it's not been easy for her,her knowledge of computers is outstanding and she has been very patient with me with my very limited knowledge and I thank her from the bottom of my heart...good on ya AcaCandy your simply the BEST....Bob


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

SUCCESS! SUCCESS! SUCCESS!!!! Yes we finally did it Acacandy we got those sound drivers in and working took me about 12 attempts but they finally went in and Im over the moon about it and cant thank you enough for your patience and understanding with me throughout this Savvy Lady wrote a glowing tribute to you too and I fully agree with everything she said about you (stop blushing),I shall now give the display drivers another go till the weekend anyway ...so back to the grindstone ...Bob


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

FANTASTIC Bob! Glad to hear it.....two down, one to go.....

Thanks SavvyLady, I guess the word defeat has never been part of my vocabulary   Especially by man or machine!  

Thanks to Larry as well for locating the sound drivers


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Just want to say Congrats to you all... WoooooooooHoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

Savvy


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Today I have some good and some bad news the good is I found the driver cd-rom hidden away in some boxes,the bad is it says in the read me ::: go to start/display/settings/change display and in the adapter select change and have disk,then place cd-rom in drive and when install from disk appears type D:\MM\WIN95 ...The problem is that install from disk doesnt appear it just says no information available ....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you get a directory on the cd when you double click on it in "my computer?"

Is it saying it can't find any information for your device or is it just not reading the cd at all? I'm not quite sure I understood your post.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Thats exactly what its saying it cant find any information for my device,but I know its all there I can see it every thing goes fine till I insert the cd rom into the drive and type in what it tells me too ie.D:\mm\win95 then it should say installing from disk but it comes up with cant find information ....and yes I can get a directory when I double click on my computer


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there by chance a 'setup.exe' in that directory?

Also, when you select browse.....and point it to the cd, and when it doesn't find it, hit cancel....what file does it appear to be looking for? an .inf file?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

No set-up.exe but it is looking for a .inf ...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, it's going to be a brat, apparently.

Do a find files or folders in that directory and see if you can locate the file with the .inf extension.....once you have found it, try installing again and when you send it to browse this time, type manually in the find file box *.* and let it scroll thru the whole directory....see if you can now highlight the .inf file and see if it'll pick up from there.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

when its ready, you can click on 'Type' along the top
that puts them in groups, so you can find the .inf
easy, also with them all together, you wont miss one.
John


----------



## Internet1 (Oct 18, 2001)

Hiya AcaCandy its me in disguise and I have great news for you at last I have finally got the graphics drivers entered and now its back to its former glory at last,we started on October the 12th and it finished on November the 12th and we have had to cover a lot of ground as you well realise,any way its over and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your patience and understanding in performing this miracle,I have learned a lot too from your teaching you are simply the best thanks too to Rollin' Rog,LarryCore,and John1 for all their help,I shall miss your daily communications thanks once again and see you again bye for now Bob .........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob, that is FANTASTIC! GREAT NEWS! What a good start to my day....just caught the flu and feeling like caca,  but this MADE MY DAY! YEAH!!!!!!    

BTW, I'll mark it SOLVED....but if you want to post how you finally managed to do it.....I'm sure everyone will appreciate knowing...

Take care.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I propose a new "Hall of Fame" archive. With AcaCandy and this as the first nominee.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I fully second what youve just written Rollin Rog she surely deserves some recognition for the patience understanding and dedication she has shown in sticking to the job she had to do and it was not easy,but in the end she won well done again Aca Candy ...bob


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You asked how I did it AcaCandy and I have to admit I dont really know,I had a good spell at it failing miserably as usual and in the end I deleted every thing I had about those drivers,more out of desperation than anything else,I suppose and then I thought one last try and I loaded the cd again and lo and behold in it went first time and it looked like a different computer with loads better resolution and colour of course so once more I thank you for being so very patient and understanding take care and good luck to you ....bob


----------

